# Dairy-Free Ice Cream and Whipped Cream and LOVING IT!



## 19827 (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so excited! I recently discovered two dessert treats that have made my life so much more pleasurable! I had been missing ice cream terribly. Then, a lactose-intolerant friend told me about Turtle Mountain Purely Decadent Dairy-Free ice cream, and Soyatoo Whipped Cream Topping. Both are made from soy (which I have no problems with)and are low in both calories and fat (compared to the dairy varieties) and the Purely Decadent tasted better than any of the dairy ice cream I remember! My favorite flavor is Praline Pecan and I slathered on the Soyatoo Whipped Cream Topping (which really tasted like real whipped cream!) and I thought I'd died and gone to heaven! I think I'm going to try the Cherry Nirvana ice cream next time. Has anyone else here tried this stuff? They are both amazing!!!


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Living Healthy, I think the Turtle Mountain Purely Decadent Dairy free is delicious too. I served the Praline pecan, the turtle flavor, and chocolate to my family and no one knew that those three were dairy and gluten free. I haven't had the cherry nirvana so I can't comment on that. This is one of my occasional cheats as I limit my intake of carbs and sugars on a regular basis. It is so exciting when you can find something that tastes good that you can actually eat!


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Can you get these in UK?I'd love to find a realsitic DF icecream. I've tried the Swedish Glace soya icecream but it's nothing like the real thing!


----------



## 21076 (Feb 6, 2007)

http://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/cgi-local/...ipt/search.htmlTry this link. I am new to this site and keen on finding dairy free alternatives to the lovely stuff I have had to give up.Hope this helpsxxx


----------



## Linda32 (Jan 29, 2007)

I like Sweddish Glaze Ice-Cream as well







How does the soya cream taste? I've tried soya milk and Pure spread and its awful.


----------



## 14935 (Apr 24, 2007)

you look way too much excited, well thats what icecream is all about , everyone love it what ever the ingredients it has


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

Sukie said:


> Can you get these in UK?
> 
> I'd love to find a realsitic DF icecream. I've tried the Swedish Glace soya icecream but it's nothing like the real thing!


swedish glace is yum, its soooooo creamy... try mango and vanilla swedish glace, and u get the squirty cream from the goodness direct , its not very nice tho.


----------



## 16597 (Jan 27, 2007)

i love swedish glace it is the best i have found


----------



## Melinda (Sep 11, 2004)

I am so jealous!!!We are so limited here in Western Australia. The only soy ice cream I can find is 'So Good' and though very nice, there are only 4/5 varieties here. Also we cannot get any type of soy whipped cream and am even finding that we cant get hold of soy parmesan cheese!


----------



## BUCKEROO (Jun 12, 2007)

Living Healthy said:


> I am so excited! I recently discovered two dessert treats that have made my life so much more pleasurable! I had been missing ice cream terribly. Then, a lactose-intolerant friend told me about Turtle Mountain Purely Decadent Dairy-Free ice cream, and Soyatoo Whipped Cream Topping. Both are made from soy (which I have no problems with)and are low in both calories and fat (compared to the dairy varieties) and the Purely Decadent tasted better than any of the dairy ice cream I remember! My favorite flavor is Praline Pecan and I slathered on the Soyatoo Whipped Cream Topping (which really tasted like real whipped cream!) and I thought I'd died and gone to heaven! I think I'm going to try the Cherry Nirvana ice cream next time. Has anyone else here tried this stuff? They are both amazing!!!


This stuff is great my girlfriend found it for me. Cherry Nirvana is awesome.


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

You can also get haagan daaz sorbet - no fat or fiber or lactose!! It comes in mango and raspberry - i absolutely LOVE the mango!!


----------



## tiredofthis (Jul 3, 2007)

the cherry nirvana was the first dairy-free ice cream i tried and is SO good! i'm eating soy dream's butter pecan right now and it is amazzzzinnnggg


----------

